# luces intermitentes



## Yimmy (Sep 26, 2006)

hace poco recibi un circuito con leds de alta luminocidad q c encendian en alguna secuencia, cuando lo desarme no encontre ningun CI ni nada por el estilo, solo una plaqueta con los 3 leds

mi pregunta es la siguiente:

como puedo poner un conjunto de leds (3 o mas) en forma intermintente en alguna secuencia de encendido y apagado con circuitos intgrados o algo por el estilo...

desde ya gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 26, 2006)

Yimmy dijo:
			
		

> hace poco recibi un circuito con leds de alta luminocidad q c encendian en alguna secuencia, cuando lo desarme no encontre ningun CI ni nada por el estilo, solo una plaqueta con los 3 leds
> 
> mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Hola, seguramente los leds estabn controlados por un CI que esta debajo capita que parece una gota de pintura negra.

En fin, puede hacer luces secuenciales con FF, revise este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/secuencia-4-luces-1318/#post5371

Saludos


----------



## DariusRacing (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola, estoy revisando dos circuitos secuenciadores similares y tengo un CI con una referencia QD03-2 y otro CI con referencia QD803A ambos con esa gota negra, pero no encuentro información alguna sobre estos ni un datasheet o algo similar. Agradezco cualquier información.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 20, 2009)

probablemente sean específicos, encargados por la empresa únicamente para ese aparato, y por lo tanto, fuera de comercio

saludos

Pd: un pic es la solución


----------

